# Tourenbeschreibung Alpencross: Oberstdorf - Riva (Heckmair-Tour)



## Bernie75 (9. Januar 2006)

Hi,

wo finde ich eine detaillierte Beschreibung der klassischen Heckmair-Tour von Oberstdorf nach Riva - am besten ein Roadbook? Gibt`s hierzu einen Bike Guide von Moser oder wo finde ich gute Infos?

Danke!
Bernie


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Roadbook bei

www.mountainbike-magazin.de

unter Trails & Travel oder so ähnlich.

Das ist halt das normale MB-Roadbook, das ist nicht sonderlich detailliert, aber zum Nachfahren mit Karte reicht das allemal.

Bike Guide von Moser gibt es nicht. Zahlreiche Infos findest Du in diesem Forum (Suchfunktion) bzw. googlen nach Heckmair, Roadbook, Transalp. gerade zu dieser "Standard-Route" wirst Du bestimmt einiges finden.

Ciao,
Elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. Januar 2006)

Ich bin die Tour 2001 gefahren, zumindest bis Edolo. Danach finde ich die Heckmairstrecke ziemlichen Nonsens. Die Umfahrung des Adamello im Süden ist sehr viel sinnvoller und der perfekte Zubringer zum Tremalzo.

Ich habe allerdings kein Roadbook, sondern nur eine tabellarische Übersicht der Strecke. Kannst ja mal auf meiner Seite gucken ...

Daniel

Edit: Synchron mit Elmar, na, das ist ja mal Timing


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Januar 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin die Tour 2001 gefahren, zumindest bis Edolo. Danach finde ich die Heckmairstrecke ziemlichen Nonsens. Die Umfahrung des Adamello im Süden ist sehr viel sinnvoller und der perfekte Zubringer zum Tremalzo.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings kein Roadbook, sondern nur eine tabellarische Übersicht der Strecke. Kannst ja mal auf meiner Seite gucken ...
> 
> ...



auf jeden fall!  

richtig, das ende der heckmair-route ist sicherlich diskussionswürdig. ich bin das zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber so wie daniel schreibt ist die umfahrung im süden wesentlich stimmiger in meinen augen. aber wer es direkt mag und gerne mehrere stunden mit dem bike an der seite wandert, der kann auch der heckmair-route am schluss folgen.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Januar 2006)

Elmar und ich meinen die Wanderung am Lago d'Arno. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion verwenden, dazu gab es schon manche Kommentare in anderen Threads.


----------



## ttbitg (9. Januar 2006)

kann zwar kein roadbook anbieten aber auf http://www.br-shop.de/
gibt es eine dvd zu kaufen, in der heckmair portraitiert wird. 
unter anderem wird ein alpencross auf der heckmair route dokumentiert.
ist evtl. interessant um einen eindruck zu bekommen.
insbesondere von den nicht gerade geringen tragestrecken. 
wenn du die dvd im br-shop finden willst, dann musst du nach "heckmair" suchen.

ciao
 martin


----------



## transalbi (9. Januar 2006)

Ciao Bernie,

ich bin 2004 teilweise auf der Heckmair-Route gefahren. Wetterbedingt konnte ich allerdings nicht über den Scaletta-Pass und die Wanderung zum Lago Arno wollte ich mir beim besten Willen nicht antun.
Bericht mit Roadbooks findest du hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2004explorer/
Gruß
Albi


----------



## Zaphod_ (9. Januar 2006)

*Hallo Bernie, 

bin die Tour letztes Jahr gefahren. Hatte das " Alpencross " Buch von Achin Zahn, damit und den entsprechenden Karten findet man sich ganz gut zurecht.
Den Anstieg zum Paso di Campo / Lago Arno haben wir bei 40° gemacht.
Das ist keinesfalls zu empfehlen, erst die stundenlange Wanderung, die am Ende noch nicht mal mit einem Downhill belohnt wird.
Das erste Stück ist recht knackig und zum guten Schluß muß man dann noch gute Höhenmeter auf Asphalt vernichten ! ( Ich meine so ca 30 km ! ) 

Ich vermute die Umfahrung macht da mehr Sinn ! 

Gruß 
Zaphod

*


----------



## Bernie75 (10. Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

danke für die guten Tipps.  

Die stundenlange Schieberei am Paso di Campo / Lago Arno werde ich umfahren.  

Welche Karten könnt Ihr grundsätzlich empfehlen (Kompass-Karten)? Sind die Wege auf der Heckmair-Tour gekennzeichnet oder kann ich die Wege nur aus den Karten herausfinden? Sind die Wege leicht zu finden oder gibt es Stellen an denen es unklar ist, ob's nun z.B. geradeaus oder nach rechts geht?  

Macht es Sinn einen Höhenmesser für die Navigation zu benutzen oder ist es nur eine nette Spielerei?

Gruß+DANKE


----------



## Fubbes (10. Januar 2006)

Hmm, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, ob die Route beschildert war. Ist aber möglich.
Kompass-Karten sind in Ordnung, für den Part in der Schweiz benötigst du aber andere, z.B. Kümmerly und Frey. Welche, steht auch in meiner Streckenbeschreibung.
Dabei fällt mir auf, dass ich auch den Gaviapass umfahren habe, der eigentlich zur Heckmair-Route gehört. Ob du das genauso machst, hängt davon ab, ob du nun authentisch seine Route nachfahren willst, oder ob du möglichst wenig Asphalt haben möchtest.

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit Höhenmesser, für mich ist es aber nach wie vor mehr Spielerei, obwohl er gelegentlich bei der Orientierung in der Karte hilft. Notwendig ist er nicht.

Daniel


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Januar 2006)

hi,

mit roadbook und karte (vorausgesetzt, man kann eine karte gescheit lesen) ist es kein problem die route zu finden, da fahren ja soviele hundert/tausend biker jedes jahr lang. höhenmesser ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber ohne will ich inzwischen nicht mehr fahren. habe das teil auch wie daniel seit 2001 und es hat sich in vielen situationen bewährt.

in vielen fällen fährt man ja längere zeit in eine richtung auf einem bestimmten weg, man muss in der regel nicht alle paar hundert meter anhalten um zu schauen, ob's links oder rechts ab geht. wegweiser habe ich, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, mal in oberstdorf gesehen, ich weiss aber nicht, ob die durchgängig da sind. wundern würde es mich nicht, aber wie gesagt, die strecke zu finden ist mit einer karte und dem roadbook kein problem. wenn du dir noch albis roadbook dazu nimmst (denke, das ist nicht das gescannte von der MB?!?), sollte das passen.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBreaker (10. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Wegweiser sind definitiv keine da, zumindest nicht außerhalb von Oberstdorf. Einen Höhenmesser finde ich persönlich ganz sinnvoll. Zum einen ist er gut zum Planen der restlichen Aufstiegszeit, wenn der Höhenmesser sowas wie eine Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit unterstützt. Zum anderen ist er eine gute Motivation ("nur" noch 300hm   ).
Karten kannst du ruhig die nehmen, die auf der Heckmair Homepage angegeben sind. Allerdings fehlt ein Stück zwischen Livigno und Bormio, welches du gegebenenfalls noch ergänzen musst.

MfG


----------



## foda (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Bernie,
wir sind die Tour 05 gefahren. Habe alle relevanten Kartenteile eingescannt, markiert und z.T. kommentiert.
Wir waren insgesamt 5. 2,5 fanden den Campo gut, die andere Hälfte hat die längere Zeit geflucht. Der Campo ist noch ein richtiges Abenteuer. Er befindet sich in einer gottverlassenen Gegend in der man die Natur in sehr ürsprünglicher Form genießen kann. Wenn Du gern zur Abwechslung mal das Rad schiebst und dafür großartige Landschaft in Kauf nimmst, dann wird er Dir gefallen! Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt, dann kann man mehr als 99% der Strecke schieben und es ist dann keine allzu große Geschichte.
Wenn Du den Campo machen wills, dann red aber zwecks Wegührung davor nochmal mit jemandem, der ihn schon mal gequert hat. Das kann Dir große Frustration ersparen.
Am Campo is aber gar nix mit fahren, weder bergauf, noch bergab. Das ist ein ganzer Tag schieben. Ich hab von Leuten gehört, die sollen ihnzum Großteil runtergefahren sein, aber ein Tourenfahrer mit sehr gutem Abfahrtspotential wird das trotzdemnicht packen / mehr Spaß beim schieben haben.
Wenn Du ausführliche Informationen zur Strecke haben willst, dann kannst Du mich kontaktieren.


----------



## derfati (18. April 2011)

Hallo.
Hat jemand zufällig die eingescannten Kartenabschnitte zu der Tour?

Danke und Grüße


----------

